
An end to the Google bonus fairytale?  - ajbatac
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-10128455-93.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
jbjohns
"fairytale-like cash bonuses on the north side of $20,000" ??

That's what? Around 20%? Hardly "fairytale-like". The last place I worked was
around 30%, and the place I currently work has an _average_ (well, had until
this year) of 40%.

------
nostrademons
If you follow through to the comments on the original Valleywag article,
you'll see that this article's confusing two different bonuses. The Google
holiday bonus has always been about $1000 cash, so it's a cut of "only" 60% or
so. Not great, but better than the pink slips many Yahoo employees are
getting. The Google performance bonuses don't come out until March or so, so
nobody will know how much they've been cut until then.

